# Helga's Kids



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

As promised, here are some pictures...

I'm so mad, I took a bunch of really cute pictures of them, but they all came out blury! I think I needed more light. Its raining here so no good sun light today :sigh: , I guess its better then snow.

I normally don't like sliver/gray,black nigerians (to pygmyish), but theres something about this little girl.....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Both are beautiful! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!! Congratulations on such pretty babies....mama is a pretty lady herself!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

